# Traction for your feet



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

Ran across a post this morning that triggered this thought. Attempted a forum search for "Boot Cleats" and "Ice Cleats" with nothing popping up.

I've read plenty of postings on how to get traction with tires, and tracks vs. tires on inclines, however haven't run across a post on keeping our own butts off the ground.

Here in SD, we tend to see a bit more "wet" snow throughout the winter and with the wind we constantly get....it polishes up very nice and makes for one slick surface.

Been a long time ice fisherman and have tried plenty of different ice cleats over time (el-cheapo's with only the front cleats, yak-trax, whatever the ones with the little plastic discs/pins, and my current set - stabilicers)

https://www.stabilgear.com/shop/outdoor-recreation/stabilicers-ice-cleats-original/

My current pair of stabilicers I have done full on sprints acrossed polished lakes to get to a tripped tip-up flag and by far have been the most comfortable to wear all day long. I normally keep these stored by my boots in the winter time and when it comes time to remove snow, toss them on if I know the concrete has been "polished" by the wind. Ice cleats have definitely saved my butt an embarrassing fall more than once. Since I purchased my current set probably 10 years ago, I know there have been plenty of new options to also hit the market.

With the weather turning the corner and beginning to head into spring, there can be some good deals to be had on ice cleats as they clearance out.....something to think about if you haven't before.

Steve


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have been very happy (and stay upright) with these Stabliicers -Lite 

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/43355?feat=Stabilicers-SR0&page=stabilicers-lite-walkers


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jan 27, 2017)

I've got a pair of stabilicers I used on my extreme cold weather boots, they work well, but I have ripped those little screws out on a few occasions. Generally around town here my work boots have enough traction on their own to get me around, but when I get on really nasty stuff I use Rip's cleats. 

Rips Cleats | Ice and Snow Fall Protection


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I have had great results with these Winter Trax sold through Menards for less than $10 when on sale. I have at least four spare pair and have bought them for most family members as gifts.

Winter Trax - AmeriMark - Online Catalog Shopping for Womens Apparel | Beauty Products | Jewelry | Womens Shoes | Health | Wellness


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Chainsaw boots, the ones with the spikes, never slip, their steel tow/shank, and the cuff at the top seals out any snow ingress. But, come in the house just once with them on, and you incur the wrath of "She Who Must Be Obeyed", oh the horror!


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

I wear these, pricey but you can find them on sale from time to time on Amazon. They come with two different interchangeable soles and I especially like the Boa System speed laces.

IceJack BOA | IceJack | Winter Boot | BOA | Korkers


----------



## 98234 (Dec 17, 2016)

I have found that the Sperry COLD BAY VIBRAM ARCTIC GRIP BOOT work very well for me.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Fred9 said:


> I have been very happy (and stay upright) with these Stabliicers -Lite
> 
> https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/43355?feat=Stabilicers-SR0&page=stabilicers-lite-walkers


I have Yaktrax, but I prefer my Stabilicers Lites. They offer much more grip on ice, especially smooth ice. They are pointy enough that they have a chance to bite into the ice, unlike my Yaktrax, which have smooth, coiled springs underneath.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

I use Stabilicer Lites too. I even drive with them when on my plow route. They will slip off now and then though.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I bought a pair of Stabilicers as well. Bought them from LLBean. They work good enough to get a quick job done. But then I was given a pair of Winter Walkers Ice Cleats. I will never go back. They are comfortable to stand on and your ankles don't feel like they want to roll out on you. Also the Carbide tips really bite into the ice and pavement when the Stablicers tend to slide. Both get the job done but the comparison is kind of like an Mtd Yard Machines compared to a Honda. I don't know where to buy them, my job supplies them to me. A quick Google search came up with a commercial employer buy site. Seems like many other outdoor servicemen use them as well. Maybe someone can find a link and post it. Definitely an upgrade from the Stabilicers. The pair on the right are the Winter Walkers.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

guilateen02 said:


> But then I was given a pair of Winter Walkers Ice Cleats. I will never go back.


Nice, I hadn't heard of these, thanks for posting! It looks like maybe yours are the Low-Pro Ice Cleat model: 
Ice Spikes For Boots | Slip-On Ice Cleats | Winter Walking

They don't seem to be easy to buy online, but this store lists them: 
https://www.slipresistant.net/products/low-pro.html
also here: 
https://www.zoro.com/winter-walking-ice-cleats-unisex-size-m-pr-jd6610-m/i/G2087191/

It does seem like something with small pointy spikes, like those, would probably punch into the ice better than the larger, rounder teeth of the Stabilicers Lites. Just don't forget to take them off before you go back in the house


----------



## BillE (Jan 23, 2017)

clamdigger said:


> Chainsaw boots, the ones with the spikes, never slip, their steel tow/shank, and the cuff at the top seals out any snow ingress. But, come in the house just once with them on, and you incur the wrath of "She Who Must Be Obeyed", oh the horror!


Ya beat me to it.


Been using my old "corks" for icy conditions since I moved back to MN.

Only bad thing is, when it's super cold there isn't much room for more than one pair of 'woolies'.

OT: There used to be a sign on the employee lunch room, "No Corks Allowed!" Just about as bad as obeying The Queen.


Bill


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Bill
Winters not as cold in Nova Scotia, but I remember growing up in Winnipeg, Brrrrr!


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Local paper had a suggestion for the winter trail runners who might hit ice. Put 6 to 8 TEK screws, the sheet-metal screws with the hex heads and screwdriver slots, into the bottoms of your boots. They used #6 x 1/2", installed with the hex drive that holds screwdriver bits. Four on the front section of each show at the edges, and two to four on the heel section at the edges. The author suggested that screws in the middle, away from the edges of the soles, do no good. 

It's cheap enough to try. Don't walk on the hardwood floors of course.


----------



## Natty Bumpo (Jan 21, 2017)

Another vote for the Stabilicers Maxx. We have a pretty steep driveway up to the barn/house. We absolutely must keep it clean when the snow flies and the ice forms. 


The HS828 wheeled takes it all in stride and the Stabilcers keep me upright too. !


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

For ultimate ice traction, without buying dedicated chainsaw boots, has anyone tried out the "Kahtoola Microspikes"? Their a bit pricey $79 CAD, but look very heavy duty.
Cheers.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Agreed, when my base layer gets icy these rock!

Pete



Fred9 said:


> I have been very happy (and stay upright) with these Stabliicers -Lite
> 
> https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/43355?feat=Stabilicers-SR0&page=stabilicers-lite-walkers


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

I am getting by with the Menards knockoff yaks, I wouldn't try running in them.

I liked my corks in the woods but hated changing boots to drive come in the house etc. Had both leather for summer and orange rubber for the wet season.

These Low Pro minnie carbide spikes looks like they might be the best all around for me.

Thanks for the links

One of the issues I had with trying to calk my own winter boots(Sorel Pacs) was keeping them waterproof, Wish I had seen these back then. http://www.baileysonline.com/Footwe...y-Pac-Boots-with-Calk-Soles-no-safety-toe.axd


----------



## Natty Bumpo (Jan 21, 2017)

clamdigger said:


> For ultimate ice traction, without buying dedicated chainsaw boots, has anyone tried out the "Kahtoola Microspikes"? Their a bit pricey $79 CAD, but look very heavy duty.
> Cheers.



Yup. I have had a pair of the Kahtoolas for a couple of years. I use them for VERY icy conditions and they are UBER. Get the right size for your boots and they will never come off.


NB


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

I tried these out https://www.maxigripstore.ca/?gclid...tXBkvQvpPZI5KJJ6_x7_cAQN8eANs8CIuvhoCKSTw_wcB Liked them OK. They stay in good ,wear well and good traction on ice and snow pack. Pricey thou. Have to be extremely careful if you step on a tile floor, etc. I use a dedicated pair of boots for snow blowing. Even with the short ones you need a thick sole on your boot.


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

I finally found a use for my old golf shoes (pre-soft spike era). After all if Rip's Cleats work using only 4 spikes then my golf shoes must be better at 11 spikes! Too bad not all my golf shoes are waterproof.

Rips Cleats | Ice and Snow Fall Protection


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

I've been using Yaktraks much of this winter and have been quite happy with their performance on sheet ice. Very little, if any, slipping when I am turning the blower (which is usually when it happens for me).


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

clamdigger said:


> For ultimate ice traction, without buying dedicated chainsaw boots, has anyone tried out the "Kahtoola Microspikes"? Their a bit pricey $79 CAD, but look very heavy duty.
> Cheers.


We just bought the Kahtoola Microspikes, for some winter hiking. WOW, I was really impressed. The trail was very-densely packed snow, very solid, kind of icy. They gripped unbelievably, my feet never slipped once, even on steep sections of the trail, or on ice. 

I tried them briefly on pavement, in the parking lot. They were fine, though you could feel them under your feet a bit. While hiking, they were "transparent", I never felt them at all, but they were able to stab down into the hard snow, so the spikes didn't try to push back into your boot. 

I probably wouldn't use them for normal driveway clearing, they seem like overkill. But if the driveway was all icy and I had to go clear, these easily beat my YakTrax or Stabilicers Lite.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

clamdigger said:


> Bill
> Winters not as cold in Nova Scotia, but I remember growing up in Winnipeg, Brrrrr!


No winters here now are nowhere near as cold as when I was younger. I used to have a problem with cold feet constantly. Now I just wear one pair of light socks inside a pair of felt lined boots, and its very rare to have cold feet.


----------



## RedYeti (Dec 22, 2016)

Grunt said:


> I have had great results with these Winter Trax sold through Menards for less than $10 when on sale. I have at least four spare pair and have bought them for most family members as gifts.
> 
> Winter Trax - AmeriMark - Online Catalog Shopping for Womens Apparel | Beauty Products | Jewelry | Womens Shoes | Health | Wellness


 Thanks.


----------



## Kilty (Nov 25, 2012)

I had a pair of YakTrax that provided pretty good traction, but they frequently fell off while I was working and ultimately the coils started unwinding and the bands broke after only 2 seasons. 

As a replacement, I ended up simply screwing a bunch of #8 3/8" hex head sheetmetal screws (like below) directly into the soles of my snow boots. These work extremely well and I would recommend them to anyone provided you don't wear your snow boots indoors. 










*Wintertime runners do the same to their running shoes.
*


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

I have a pair of these, Korkers IceJack boots, interchangeable soles, 600 grams of insulation, work great!


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

Just search 'crampons' in google. : )


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

Fred9 said:


> I have been very happy (and stay upright) with these Stabliicers -Lite
> 
> https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/43355?feat=Stabilicers-SR0&page=stabilicers-lite-walkers


Just ordered a pair. Should be here Wed. Just when our below zero snow turns to ice. At my age I don't want to fall.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice, I hope they work well for you. After probably 4 years or so, mine are starting to wear some. The metal points are getting flatter, and I was sliding more than I expected in the icy driveway this week. 

But they're still good, I'm happy with them. And they're absolutely worth replacing when mine seem worn out.


----------

